# Ion 18



## marco2 (28. August 2011)

Gerade auf MTBR gesehen:


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2011)

Nice 

Kann mir aber net vorstellen, dass das ding mit 1 1/8 rauskommt (sieht danach aus aufm bild)

4,8kg hui....edith: ok mit dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (28. August 2011)

Das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt 

Schwerer als der vermeintliche Vorgänger AFR  (laut HP 3,5kg)

Was wiegt der CCDB mit Feder? ~1,1kg


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2011)

Afr hatte doch knapp über 4 ohne dämpfer, oder? Denk nicht, dass das ion (viel) schwerer wird

...und fortschritt mach ich bei nem freerider auch nicht primär am gewicht fest


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2011)

Geil....... geiler Hauptlagerdrehpunkt und Umwerfer kompatibel


----------



## Locke_Denny (29. August 2011)

.. nice.!


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. August 2011)

Wie immer ein Traum


----------



## lassereinböng (29. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ... und Umwerfer kompatibel



frag mich, wo da der umwerfer montiert werden soll


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> frag mich, wo da der umwerfer montiert werden soll



siehst du die beiden "Löcher" an der Schwinge?


----------



## US. (29. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Geil....... geiler Hauptlagerdrehpunkt und Umwerfer kompatibel



Hi,

Umwerfer an der Schwinge und Kurbel am Hauptrahmen.
Sehe da schon Probleme bzgl. schleiffreier Einstellung des Umwerfers.
Ist das der relativ neue "Direct-Mount-Standard"?

Ansonsten: Gewicht liegt überraschend hoch. Der CCDB dürfte so bei 1kg liegen.
3,8kg liegt wohl im Bereich des AFR. Hatte auf ca. 3,5kg gehofft.
Der Hinterbau scheint dem recht filigranen Hinterbau des Helius AM zu entsprechen. Umso überraschender ist das Gewicht.

Sonst gefällts mir aber echt gut 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2011)

Geilo!! Schigge Kiste!


Hab's geahnt, dass ein AM-Gusset am Steuerrohr, AM Hinterbau ähnlicher und eine AM ähnliche Aufnahme für den Dämpfer (nur halt am Unterrohr) kommt. Das macht auch Sinn und sieht geil aus 

Auch die eingefräste 18 ;-)


FETT!

Einstellmöglichkeiten des Federwegs würden mich interessieren. 20/18 oder 18/xx cm ?? Ersters würde mich ja zum überlegen bringen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. August 2011)

Gibts egtl schon geometriedaten?


----------



## sic_ (29. August 2011)

Wenn das wirklich der Preis mit dem CCDB sein soll, dann ists verdammt heiß


----------



## rigger (29. August 2011)

Nicolai sollte die umwwerfermontage an der schwinge bei allen fullys anbieten...


----------



## US. (29. August 2011)

Aus einem anderen Thread über das ION14 die damaligen Werte der Geometrie:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8320791&postcount=57

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2011)

http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/attitudebikes/for mtbr nicolai germany 2011/DSC_0206.jpg

sieht hier nach 1.5 aus


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> siehst du die beiden "Löcher" an der Schwinge?



Das eine Loch sehe ich gut, aber wo ist das Zweite auf ähnlicher Höhe?

Das "Loch" sieht mir eher besetzt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (29. August 2011)

Geil, geil geil 

Nur das Gewicht, 3,8Kg ist mir dann doch ne ecke zu heftig


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das eine Loch sehe ich gut, aber wo ist das Zweite auf ähnlicher Höhe?
> 
> Das "Loch" sieht mir eher besetzt aus...



Das eine ist oberhalb des Hauptlagerdeckels und das andere links davon.


----------



## Timmy35 (29. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> siehst du die beiden "Löcher" an der Schwinge?



Sorry, OT:

Kann ich den Direct-Mount-Umwerfer nicht mehr in der Höhe verstellen, z. B. für unterschiedlich große Kettenblätter?


----------



## dreamdeep (29. August 2011)

Nein, aber besser so wie aktuell, wenn wegen Kollision mit der Kettenstrebe der Umwerfer immer zu hoch montiert ist.


----------



## tomclp (29. August 2011)

Kann man das Ion auch mit Luftdämpfer fahren ?


----------



## Ge!st (29. August 2011)

Warum sollte man das nicht können, aber wenn, dann schon einen vernünftigen Air-Dämpfer einsetzen. Übriges ende dieses oder anfang nächsten Jahres soll der CCDB Air kommen


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das eine ist oberhalb des Hauptlagerdeckels und das andere links davon.



Oh, das oberhalb des Hauptlagers hab ich gar nicht gesehen
das Zweite seh ich trotzdem nicht

ich seh nur einen Kabelguide ganz zu Beginn der Strebe...


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

Ich glaube du brauchst ne neue Brille


----------



## sluette (29. August 2011)

klär uns auf, ich sehe auch nur eine bohrung...


----------



## US. (29. August 2011)

Schaut mal auf die Homepage von Nicolai. Da gibts gleich auf dem Startfenster eine Nahaufnahme des Tretlagerbereichs.

Kann man bei so einer Aufnahme ganz "normale" E-Type Umwerfer von Shimano fahren und einfach das Halteblech weglassen?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. August 2011)

Wenn, dann ja.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. August 2011)

Also für eine Direct Mount Aufnahme, sind die Löcher ganz schön weit auseinander. Bei den Hier verlinkten S1 und S3 Aufnahmen hat man nen Lochabstand von 2cm, das paßt irgendwie nicht so ganz zu dem Ion 18 Bild, außerdem wäre er dann ganz schön steil.

hier mal das Truax mit dm.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/medium/Norco_Truax_Details.jpg


----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

*eigenüberzeugungsarbeit um kein unheilbares loch in den geldbeutel zu reißen* mein FR ist mit 180mm fast genauso toll...mein FR ist mit 180mm fast genauso toll...mein FR ist mit 180mm fast genauso toll.


----------



## sluette (29. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Also für eine Direct Mount Aufnahme, sind die Löcher ganz schön weit auseinander. Bei den Hier verlinkten S1 und S3 Aufnahmen hat man nen Lochabstand von 2cm, das paßt irgendwie nicht so ganz zu dem Ion 18 Bild, außerdem wäre er dann ganz schön steil.
> 
> hier mal das Truax mit dm.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/medium/Norco_Truax_Details.jpg



genauso sehe ich das auch, habe zwar noch nie so einen umwerfer montiert (gab's bei Kalle ja noch nicht) aber passend scheint mir das nicht.


----------



## sluette (29. August 2011)

ausserdem sind die beiden Löcher doch auf zwei unterschiedlichen ebenen:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2011)

Das beste finde ich, den Kettenstrebenschutz! Sowas will ich auch an meinem ION 20...

Aber geiles Teil! Ich glaube ich brauche zu meinem ION ST/20 noch das 18 und 14


----------



## US. (29. August 2011)

Dieser umwerfer hat dem Anschein nach einen Versatz für die beiden Löcher:


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. August 2011)

Ja, das eh, ist aber egal, das hat man fix aufgespacert. Aber auch wenn man sich mal das Bild auf der Homepage anschaut, ist die Befestigung zu weit in der Rahmen mitte, der etype standard geht ist in einer Ebene mit der ISCG.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. August 2011)

Vielleicht gibt ist auch ein zusätzlicher Adapter vorgesehen. Irgendeine Lösung muss es geben, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass keine Umwerfermontage möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

Am 20.08 hab ich den Vinc gefragt ob es eine Umwerfer Option beim ION 18 geben wird , die Antwort war "Wenn Umwerfer dann nur Direct Mount".

Ich hatte sowas auch schon in der Hand, bei soner Franzosen Firma, für mich könnte das passen


----------



## provester (29. August 2011)

schaut mal bei facebook auf die nicolai-seite und dort im Album der Hausmesse (oder gleich bei "attitude-bikes") - dort gibt es auch ein Foto von einem AM mit directmount-Aufnahme an der Kettenstreben  (Krieg´s grad nicht verlinkt)


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2011)

Hab kein fb würds aber gern sehn meld mich trotzdem net an


----------



## Turbo_Manu (29. August 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=440085&id=128918397178308
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=440084&id=128918397178308


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. August 2011)

Na super, S2 standard...dann sind auch die etypes raus oder günstige Lösungen.


----------



## sluette (30. August 2011)

ok, überzeugt, aber warum nicht gleich hier verlinken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. August 2011)

Geiles Teil 

Am Freitag wird Probe gesessen.


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Na super, S2 standard...dann sind auch die etypes raus oder günstige Lösungen.



Ich blick nicht mehr durch.. Wieviele direct mount standards gibt es?


----------



## US. (30. August 2011)

High Mount und Low Mount S1, S2, S3.
Dazu E-Type, wobei Shimano E-Type wohl Low Mount S3 entspricht.
Ich zähle damit 4 Direct Mount Varianten.

Gibts von Shimano eigentlich auch Low Mount S1/S2?
Habe bislang nur E-Type/ S3 gefunden...


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)

Danke us 

Und welcher is nun der "gängigste" von denen. Sprich bei welchem hat man die beste auswahl?


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2011)

S3 lassen die Montage von sram und shimano(9 und 10fach) umwerfern zu in allen erdenklichen QualitÃ¤tsstufen. S2 ist da aber die Ausnahme, kein shimano zeugs, und die sram umwerfer fangen bei 80â¬ an. Die meiÃten rahmen mit direct mount (Spezi, Norco, Alutech) haben den  s3 standard.

Mist kommando zurÃ¼ck, ich glaub das da oben ist ein S1 standard, dann gibts noch ein paar weitere Umwerfer auÃer XX.
http://thebikeblog.de/2011/02/10/unser-aktuelles-lieblingsthema-der-umwerfer/


----------



## US. (30. August 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, ist seitens SRAM und Shimano High Mount Direct gangig.
Low Mount S1 und S3 gibt es von SRAM.
Low Mount S2 habe ich von keinem Anbieter bislang gefunden.

Gruß, Uwe

EdiT: Mooboot war schneller


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, gibt es doch beim ION 18 drei Bohrungen, die in etwas gleich weit voneinander entfernt sind.

Ich habe folgende Spezifikation gefunden:

S1 : 43mm 
S2 : 22,7mm 
S3 : 22,7mm 

Spricht also dafür, dass sowohl S1 und entweder S2 oder S3 Umwerfer kompatibel sind.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2011)

So hab ich es auch verstanden.
S1 nur Sram (ion18)
S2 :Sram XX
Sram S3 + shimano e-type. der standard war die Brücke von sram um auch einen sram ans etype blech schrauben zu können.


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)

Mann mann mann, wie kompliziert

Das heisst man sollte hoffen, dass s1 und s3 lösungen für den rahmen möglich sind?

Ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass das ion 18 und das "neue" AM den gleichen direct mount verpasst bekommen....


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2011)

wenn man auf maximale Auswahl steht, sollte man auf s3 hoffen.
s2 hat die geringste Auswahl im Moment.
Das Ion18 (ca 4cm Abstand und höhenversetzte Löcher) hat auf dem Bild aber ein S1, s1 gibts von x7 aufwärts.
also der hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)

D.h s1:

X7, x9, xo und xx und kein shimano umwerfer?

Konntest du aufm AM bild (post 42) auch s1 ausmachen?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2011)

Allerdings hat, wie oben schon geschrieben, das ION ja 3 Löcher und somit vermutlich mehre kompatible Standards. Anyway, ist ja alles nur spekulation, die sich bald aufklären wird.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2011)

Das dritte Loch paßt aber zu gar keinem standard, das wird was anderes sein. treilterror, x7 -xx stimmt, und die Bilder aus post 42 haben mich erst auf s1 gebracht.


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2011)

In dritten Loch wird die Schaltzugaussenhülle, die durch die Nut läuft, mit einer Senkkopfschraube gesichert.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> In dritten Loch wird die Schaltzugaussenhülle, die durch die Nut läuft, mit einer Senkkopfschraube gesichert.



Ah, Danke.


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das dritte Loch paßt aber zu gar keinem standard, das wird was anderes sein. treilterror, x7 -xx stimmt, und die Bilder aus post 42 haben mich erst auf s1 gebracht.



Okay


----------



## vinc (1. September 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

die Direct Mount Aufnhame befindet sich noch im Teststadium. 
Wir haben schon einige Testbikes mit unserer Aufnahme bestückt um diese innerhalb des nächsten halben Jahres zu testen und ein Serienreifes Produkt zu entwickeln. 

Also noch ein wenig Geduld, dann wird euch geholfen! 

Alles Gute von der Eurobike 


Vincent


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2011)

danke für die aufklärung

meinst du ihr bekommt das für die 2012er modelle hin
ich hoffs

noch viel spass auf der EB.....freu mich schon auf weitere N news von der EB, hoffentlich mit nem kleinen filmchen


----------



## no name2606 (1. September 2011)

cool,
auf der eb war das ding ,it dem ccdb bestückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. September 2011)

der CCDB ist doch schon länger für die Gravity-Bikes bei Nicolai erhältlich...

http://www.nicolai.net/126-0-Custom+Shimming.html


----------



## nollak (4. September 2011)

Es war der CCDB Air verbaut. Sah schon schick aus das gute Stück!


----------

